# Please Help! Need one 12" smallmouth before 6/30



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the boards here at Ohio Game Fishing. I'm predominantly a tournament angler and have not fished the rivers around Central Ohio. I am currently undertaking the Bassmaster Magazine BASS Slam - to catch all 8 species of Black Bass in a one year period. The year ends 6/30/2010 and the only species I have remaining is the smallmouth. For those unfamiliar with the Slam, you can find more info at bassmaster.com and search Bass Slam. 

I have a previously qualifying smallmouth from Lake Erie (a place a fish regulary), but have caught all the other 7 species from rivers and I am now attempting to complete the Slam entirely in rivers. The only species I have remaining to get in a river is a smallmouth. The fish must only be 12" to qualify and it must be photographed on a board, photographed with me and then live released. 

Since I'm now really tight on time, I am hoping that a few of you could help me with some spots on central ohio rivers where I could wade for a smallmouth. I know many of the rivers have been muddy, but I'd like to start trying as soon as tomorrow (Father's Day). I'm unfamiliar with the types of baits anglers generally use for Central Ohio river smallies or the places. 

If a few of you would be so kind to help me out, I would be forever greatful. Understanding an angler might be reluctant to post a spot here on the boards, feel free to send me a private message or e-mail. As I generally fish lakes, I will be more than happy to respect someone's spots and not be fishing them in the future once I've obtained my qualifying SLAM fish before 6/30. I would even be open to paying a guide fee is someone were willing to take me to some key spots as early as tomorrow. 

Thanks in advance for your help and consideration.

Bill


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

scioto river by the 5th ave bridge, use chartruse twister tail or a tube bait bounced on the bottom or a buzz-bait.....good luck on your slam!


----------



## outdoorlife52 (Apr 11, 2010)

Big Darby is always good for Smallies and easy to wade. Several public areas around the metro parks north of West Jeff and on several others on south.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Great first post. Should be another classic thread.

There's 8 species of black bass?...near here?

Sounds like you've been all over the country...maybe the world. And all ya need is one skinny riverine smallie? Seriously? And ya have no idea where to start? Seriously? 

When you hooked those lotic largemouth, spot, coosa, guadelaupe, whatever in the heck those sub-species are, you never ran into a stupid little smallie?

Seriously?


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, I traveled all over the country to get the other 7. In fact, I just landed the Guadalupe on the Llano River in the Junction, Texas this past week. No smallies in the specific areas I was fishing for the other 7. I've spent so much time in the last year fishing tournaments and lakes that I messed around and didn't yet target a river smallie. 

Again, I appreciate all the help. Is there anyone interested in going out tomorrow?




Wiper Swiper said:


> Great first post. Should be another classic thread.
> 
> There's 8 species of black bass?...near here?
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

the scioto...tangy...big darby...big wallnut....all produce nice smallies...rostertail crankbait...spinerbait...tubes all work well


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

This is too funny.

If I could guarantee your "prize" in less than an hour's fishing, what's the reward?


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wiper Swiper said:


> This is too funny.
> 
> If I could guarantee your "prize" in less than an hour's fishing, what's the reward?


Hey man -- I never said I wanted a guarantee or to catch a fish in an hour. What's with coming after a new guy on the boards like that? I'm just a little time pressed on this specific goal and was looking for a little help from fellow anglers. I appreciate all the other guys responding with some suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Wiper is envious you aren't after his wipers that's all.

I wish I couldve dont the slam too!


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Try griggs or Oshay.....I dont really fish for bass but seen plenty puled out of there.

\m/ 0_0 \m/


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*" I would even be open to paying a guide fee is someone were willing to take me to some key spots as early as tomorrow." *

Your words, not mine. 

I guess I didn't understand you wanted to take all day doing it. 

You in or not? Seriously, it's not much of a challenge. I mean...when you compare it to bagging a Bartram's or a Guadalupe.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

there's a couple guides on here. Joe Jordan and JignPigGuide.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey brother give me a shout tomorrow afternoon, I'll help you out with baits and spots.

Cheers,

CJ


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Great first post. Should be another classic thread.There's 8 species of black bass?...near here?Sounds like you've been all over the country...maybe the world. And all ya need is one skinny riverine smallie? Seriously? And ya have no idea where to start? Seriously? When you hooked those lotic largemouth, spot, coosa, guadelaupe, whatever in the heck those sub-species are, you never ran into a stupid little smallie?
> Seriously?


Exactly my point of why a member like Wiper Swiper give the OGF a bad name. 

*WIPER*: When's the last time you posted a thread or started a thread? You do nothing but stir the pot or hijack peoples threads. Didn't your mother ever tell you, if you have nothing nice to say, then don't say it??? Your post didn't help anyone out. 

*MODS:* I really wish the MODS would weed some of these members out of the OGF. It would make it a better website for everyone. A new member doesn't instantly need to be jumped on like this. It's really uncalled for.

On the topic. 

The scioto (just about anywhere) is a great ohio smallmouth fishery. 3 Inch twister tails work great. As well as spinner baits. Fish the tail waters, and anyplace you can find a good current. Fish behind big rocks that stick out of the river. A lot of smallies will hang out waiting to ambush bait fish as it comes down stream. Also, fish upstream, versus fishing down stream.

Hope this helps, and welcome to the OGF.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Great post bobber. What in the heck are you talking about???

I'm like 92% sure personal attacks aren't allowed on here...yet...you've issued another one.

The guy asked for help. I can accomodate, and he'll be back home by mid-morning. No need for the hijack. If he doesn't want my help then it's no skin off your marble sack.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bopperattacker said:


> Exactly my point of why a member like Wiper Swiper give the OGF a bad name.
> 
> *WIPER*: When's the last time you posted a thread or started a thread? You do nothing but stir the pot or hijack peoples threads. Didn't your mother ever tell you, if you have nothing nice to say, then don't say it??? Your post didn't help anyone out.
> 
> ...


I think Wiper initially thought he was trolling (as did I). When he realized he wasn't he changed his attitude. I think the "westoledofisherman" threads have everyone on troll-alert. Anywho I like to read Wipers posts and think he is an asset to the forum. Yes, he does stir the pot, but 90% of the time he brings up valid points and often can be quite helpful. Further more I have yet to see him make a personal attack.

In regards to a 12" Smallmouth, tomorrow should be good although both of the true rivers are still going to be stained/muddy making for difficult fishing. If you want a 12"+ _river_ smallmouth I would strongly suggest you make the drive up to the Kokosing. I can almost guarantee you at least one nice (12"+) Smallie if you make the trip.


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

THe Big Darby - produces some nice small mouth. Try down by the Orient prison in Pickaway County. Fish upstream, try a small floating rapala, rainbow trout color - I always get some nice smallies there that way. The water may still be a little high to wade, though.

You can also rent a canoe or kayak at Trapper John's and float down this way, since it can be a weedy mess to get back to the river from that area.

Good luck, that BASS slam sounds fun (a bit expensive, though!).


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Bill,
Since you are in Columbus, hop on 315 North and drive until it is two lanes. Cross the river when you can and follow one of the county roads that run parallel to the river, look for a place to pull over and get after them. Twisters, inlines, Raps etc all will do well. Any chance you can set up a gallery? I would love to see the different bass. I have to admit I am pretty ignorant when you get outside of my smallie and largemouth comfort zone!
Best of luck and keep us apprised of the situation.... and just get out there and fish! You will get one.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Or drive up 257 on the scoto until you see rapids.................


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

sbreech said:


> THe Big Darby - produces some nice small mouth. Try down by the Orient prison in Pickaway County. Fish upstream, try a small floating rapala, rainbow trout color - I always get some nice smallies there that way. The water may still be a little high to wade, though.
> 
> You can also rent a canoe or kayak at Trapper John's and float down this way, since it can be a weedy mess to get back to the river from that area.
> 
> Good luck, that BASS slam sounds fun (a bit expensive, though!).


Not sure how picky BASS is but it appears he needs a "river" smallie to qualify, which would would eliminate Big Darby/Walnut/Alum.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

i recommend fishing mill creek near marysville or the little scioto river in marion....


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Great first post. Should be another classic thread.
> 
> There's 8 species of black bass?...near here?
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this 110%. 

Bill,
How well do you fair in those tournaments you fish? Do you use a guide in those as well?


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Again, I appreciate all the kind assistance from most on here. I'm not really interested in getting into a debate with a few about one portion of my initial post about offering a guide fee for some assistance on central ohio rivers. And since you asked, I do just fine in the tournaments I fish (not always of course...I've been skunked like anyone else). I do appreciate most on these boards giving me a kind welcome. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Broc - I got your PM...the boards won't let me reply to a PM until I have at least 5 posts. I think this may be my fifith...so a reply will be on the way. Let's try to link up this week if you can. - Bill


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Photog. Here is a link to the video from the first 5 species I targeted. It was an awesome 4 day trip in kayaks that required us to drive more than 1800 miles in total. A lot different than what I'm used to fishing on the deck of a bass boat Its really funny when you get so excited to catch a 10" fish (there are different length requirements for each species). Some, like the Redeye don't get much larger than 9 to 10". It was a ton of fun. And yes I used a guide for the trip! ;^) Awesome guy named Drew Gregory who I highly recommend. 

Check out the video and let me know what you think.
http://www.riverbassin.com/site/2009/11/new-video-operation-bass-slam/

Best,
Bill

PS - I didn't get out today, but am planning to take the suggestions and head out this week. Hopefully the rivers will clear a bit. Thanks.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude I hope you get your smallie that you need.If I had the money to pull off the bassmaster bass slam I woulda tried for it to.As far as some of the negativity reguarding some of your original comments in your post,forget about those who choose to disparage you.I live my life by exactly what I wrote for my signature,life's too short for.....


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Great videos, Bill! I haven't watched them all, but I will! Some big smallies!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

For all the time and effort you've spent, with your credentials, I'm still getting an enormous chuckle out of the fact that, after a year, you haven't bagged the elusive 12 inch riverine smallie. I'm wierd that way. 

PLEASE stay with this thread and let us know when the big moment happens. About how many guys are there that actually complete this annually?


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wiper - You misunderstand. I'm technically done with the SLAM as all that is required is that you catch all 8 in a one year period within their native range. I have caught a BUNCH of smallmouth in the last year that qualify including a 6lb 9oz from Lake Erie. The reason for the focus on rivers now is that I caught the other 7 in rivers...so I decided to try to make it an all river slam before I submit it and 1) time is short since I just recently made the decision and need to be done by 6/30, and 2) I don't generally fish smaller rivers around here. And I have not targeted a river smallmouth yet this year. 

To answer you're second question, since this is the first year Bassmaster has done the SLAM, its uncertain how many people will complete it annually. 

Its really not that mysterious of deal here and hopefully this will now satisfy your continued curiousity.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I understand that you've completed it, and that you're just trying to put the exclamation point on by doing it with a total lotic resume. I do congratulate you on the accomplishment. It is quite a feat.

My curiosity with your story isn't because I'm trying to run it down. I just see your missing piece as by far the easiest one to acquire! 9 days left is no sweat! That's what makes the whole thing "unbelievable" to me...but, that doesn't sound right when it's typed. 

Is there any chance you could post your submitted photos?


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Went below Griggs Dam for a few hours this evening, caught five but the biggest one was only 11.5" The river smallie still eludes me. Planning to try again tomorrow evening. - Bill


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Check your profile. I sent a message.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Keep at it man,I'm sure you'll get your river smallie here soon.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bill,

Check out the Scioto at the lowhead damn across from 910 Dublin Rd. A 12" smallie can be found in that regioun if you treat them right..


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

If you still don't have your smallmouth by this weekend and are willing to drive 60 miles, I am fairly confident I can get you on a river smallmouth over 12" in one trip. Only limiting factor would be if water levels are too high to wade. I am in Miami County, send a PM if you still don't have your fish by the weekend and you want to drive a few miles to get it.

Either way, I wish you luck completing this slam.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

billbyers4 said:


> Thanks Photog. Here is a link to the video from the first 5 species I targeted. It was an awesome 4 day trip in kayaks that required us to drive more than 1800 miles in total. A lot different than what I'm used to fishing on the deck of a bass boat Its really funny when you get so excited to catch a 10" fish (there are different length requirements for each species). Some, like the Redeye don't get much larger than 9 to 10". It was a ton of fun. And yes I used a guide for the trip! ;^) Awesome guy named Drew Gregory who I highly recommend.
> 
> Check out the video and let me know what you think.
> http://www.riverbassin.com/site/2009/11/new-video-operation-bass-slam/
> ...


Is that the same Drew Gregory that is known as a "professional kayaker" and is most infamous(on the Good Morning America Show) for being attacked by a goose?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Bill, 

reach me here: 
[email protected]

I've sent you multiple messages but they don't seem to be going through.
Email me at the above address, and we can sort out details for tonight.

Rybo


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You mean this guy, right. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=137530


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

bwahahahahaha. JV at best.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Bill, if you are in the 11th hour (i.e. June 29th) and still have not caught your smallie, let me know. I can guarantee you a 12-inch river smallie within an hour of fishing... Wait, do creeks count as rivers, or do they actually have to be named a "River"?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

CrappieTacos said:


> I can guarantee you a 12-inch river smallie within an hour of fishing...


Whoa Nellie! (I knew this thread had potential!  )

Yer 2nd with that "guarantee." Now I'm forced to up my game. 

13 incher...45 minutes.

Check my poker face--


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Whoa Nellie! (I knew this thread had potential!  )
> 
> Yer 2nd with that "guarantee." Now I'm forced to up my game.
> 
> ...


I feel like a sand bagger, I was only fairly confident


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

SConner said:


> I feel like a sand bagger, I was only fairly confident


No balls, no blue chips. Scott!

Funny thing is if he would actually take me up on the offer, I'd probably bring him to your back yard! 

Maybe a little farther South. 

Now... if he needed a 12 inch riverine greenie...I'd be sweating bullets. That might take a couple hours! After a couple hour drive!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

bump. pms sent. Haven't heard back.
[email protected]

ready for this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill,

You got my attention I think it's an Incredible feat to accomplish !!!

But, you earned my respect by, in my humble but accurate opinion , upping the difficultly level by targeting each species exclusively in river systems.

Here's to :Banane35: not getting :S by the elusive river Smallie.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Success this evening on the Scioto! I was able to land a smallie that was a little over 13" He came on a Zoom Critter Craw on a jighead at just before 9pm this evening. A few minutes later, I had another that was just over 12".

I caught 11 smallies this evening, but only the two qualified. My all river Bass Slam is now complete. I will post pictures of the smallmouth as well as the other seven fish shortly.

A sincere thank you to everyone on the boards for your help, suggestions and words of support. This was a really fun journey over the last year and I would highly recommend it to anyone. 

Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats! That's pretty sweet.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Good deal man!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice. We are going to need to see your BASS certification now!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Outstanding man. Cant wait to see the pics of all the bass.


----------



## youngAngler11 (Jun 21, 2010)

CONGRATS! Sounded like alot of fun!


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Whoa Nellie! (I knew this thread had potential!  )
> 
> Yer 2nd with that "guarantee." Now I'm forced to up my game.
> 
> ...


No need to hate, I just happen to know a damn good stretch of creek that consistently produces good numbers of good sized smallies. I know youre a master angler, but it just might be possible that a couple of people on these boards actually know how to fish too.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

CrappieTacos said:


> No need to hate...


No need to clutter the threads with BS. Nobody is "hating." Young people are far to inclined to use that term, and I for one am tired of it. "Hate" is a strong word. It doesn't apply, and if in the future you feel the need to personally attack me, use the PM function. 

Congrats, Mr. Byers! I hope you can get those entries posted soon! I've got a million questions to ask about your journey, but they can wait until you get it all together.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I too am very interested to get more detail on this achievement. Please provide dates, bodies of water, lures, used to complete this slam... Oh and some pictures!

Congratulations on hitting your goal:good:


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey bill, i apologize for all the jack A's that are on this website that are quick to attack someone. Whatever happened to giving someone the benefit of the doubt at first? If he says he hasnt caught a river smallie yet then maybe its just a bit of bad luck.

But to Bill, try the scioto anywhere along 42/257 in the delaware county area. Ive heard good luck of people nailing some around there. Glad to see you already caught what you needed, but just in case you want to try a new area in the future


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats bill . . . !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats man, that is an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> Hey bill, i apologize for all the jack A's that are on this website that are quick to attack someone. Whatever happened to giving someone the benefit of the doubt at first? If he says he hasnt caught a river smallie yet then maybe its just a bit of bad luck.


Delaware, why ruin one of the most interesting threads on here in a long time? Some of you guys are out of hand with the personal attacks.

All the participants have qualified any misunderstandings, and we're eagerly waiting for Mr. Byers to further share. Yer dickin' it up.


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi All. Practicing tomorrow for a tournament on Saturday at Alum. I have to submnit all my paper work and photos to Bassmaster Magazine by June 30th, so I'll try to post pictures of all 8 on Sunday. If you've watched the video "Operation Bass Slam" that I posted earlier (below in this thread)...you've seen the first 5 fish, including the where, how and the journey. Its worth the watch (Drew did a nice job editing it together and the challenge we faced with significant weather and flooding is highlighted). The video also had an update when I caught the Spot on the Ohio River. The only two that aren't there are the Guadalupe and the Smallie. The Guadalupe was just last week in Texas and the Smallie two days ago on the Scioto...the plan is to update the video to include all 8. 

Thanks.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Wiper Swiper said:


> No need to clutter the threads with BS. Nobody is "hating." Young people are far to inclined to use that term, and I for one am tired of it. "Hate" is a strong word. It doesn't apply, and if in the future you feel the need to personally attack me, use the PM function.
> 
> Congrats, Mr. Byers! I hope you can get those entries posted soon! I've got a million questions to ask about your journey, but they can wait until you get it all together.


If you think thats a personal attack, then you are far to sensitive son. Im done with you, good luck on the water.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

billbyers4 said:


> Hi All. Practicing tomorrow for a tournament on Saturday at Alum. I have to submnit all my paper work and photos to Bassmaster Magazine by June 30th, so I'll try to post pictures of all 8 on Sunday. If you've watched the video "Operation Bass Slam" that I posted earlier (below in this thread)...you've seen the first 5 fish, including the where, how and the journey. Its worth the watch (Drew did a nice job editing it together and the challenge we faced with significant weather and flooding is highlighted). The video also had an update when I caught the Spot on the Ohio River. The only two that aren't there are the Guadalupe and the Smallie. The Guadalupe was just last week in Texas and the Smallie two days ago on the Scioto...the plan is to update the video to include all 8.
> 
> Thanks.


Rock on. Can't wait!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Bassmaster magazine & those in charge of the slam will very soon add the Alabama spotted bass to the list.It's been recognized as being different than the "northern spotted bass".Just got the July/august issue in the mail today and the article was in there.When it's added there will be a total of 9 to catch to complete the slam.If I had the time & money I'd try to complete it as well.However I'm poor so I'll just stick to catchin' me some of Ohios' bass,crappie,bluegills,& cats.Eventually I'd like to hook into a muskie & pike.Anyways I guess now Bill you got something to look forward to on next years slam.Congrats on completing the task giving to you by my favorite magazine.Good luck on next year if you decide to take the challenge again.


----------



## billbyers4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Guys:

Here is a link with the pictures of the 8 fish from the Slam -http://gallery.me.com/billbyers/100701 I've officially submitted my application to Bassmaster magazine. Its been a really fun journey. 

Again, for those that haven't see the "Operation BASS Slam" video, you can check it out here: http://www.riverbassin.com/site/2009/11/new-video-operation-bass-slam/


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

That's awesome! Great job!



billbyers4 said:


> Guys:
> 
> Here is a link with the pictures of the 8 fish from the Slam -http://gallery.me.com/billbyers/100701 I've officially submitted my application to Bassmaster magazine. Its been a really fun journey.
> 
> Again, for those that haven't see the "Operation BASS Slam" video, you can check it out here: http://www.riverbassin.com/site/2009/11/new-video-operation-bass-slam/


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

billbyers4 said:


> Here is a link with the pictures of the 8 fish from the Slam -http://gallery.me.com/billbyers/100701


awesome pictures man!!!! COMPLETELY AWESOME!!!!

Hopefully that will shut up some of those "haters" 

Wish I could accomlish something like that.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats Bill! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

congrats bill!!.... way to go!!.... i wish i had the time, effort and money to complete this.... it is def an accomplisment to be proud of.


----------

